
Dialects in Code: Part 1 - raicem
https://www.rosstuck.com/dialects-in-code-part-1
======
aaron-santos
Interested to see where this series goes. The author has chosen PHP to
illustrate these examples, but the problem exists in all languages to some
degree and more so in the "complicated" or kitchen sink languages. C++, like
PHP, is another kitchen sink language which exhibits this dialect phenomenon
to high degree.

One of the biggest gripes I have with C++ is that "subset of C++" is a
commonly thrown around phrase to say dialect without necessarily using the
word "dialect". Yet, I have in the last decade seen no list of C++ dialects,
descriptions of any dialects, or even anyone who has given a name to a single
dialect. It hides away their hard work of establishing a praxis and sets up
the conditions for newcomers to toil away recreating their own dialect all
while trying to actually get stuff done.

